# [VZW] Stuck in Boot loop after Odin wipe



## tfernandes113 (May 27, 2012)

I'm having a bit of an issue. I was running Invisiblek's CM10 ROM when I decided to do a stock wipe with Odin. I used the VRALF2 file found on samsung-updates.com. Now I'm just stuck at a bootloop. Also, my flash counter has gone up to 1. What can I do to fix this?


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

tfernandes113 said:


> I'm having a bit of an issue. I was running Invisiblek's CM10 ROM when I decided to do a stock wipe with Odin. I used the VRALF2 file found on samsung-updates.com. Now I'm just stuck at a bootloop. Also, my flash counter has gone up to 1. What can I do to fix this?


Boot into recovery and wipe data/factory reset (its gonna wipe your internal sd, so be aware...) that'll get you outta the bootloop.


----------



## tfernandes113 (May 27, 2012)

Goose306 said:


> Boot into recovery and wipe data/factory reset (its gonna wipe your internal sd, so be aware...) that'll get you outta the bootloop.


Really? That simple? I don't think I even have a recovery right now. I wiped to stock, so would the previous recovery even carry over?

Oh, by the way, I was all like, "GOOSE! I'm saved!" when I saw your notification. lol.

EDIT: Never mind, I'm an absolute idiot and was pressing the wrong button combo to get into recovery. Thanks, Goose!


----------



## piiman (Aug 21, 2011)

Goose306 said:


> Boot into recovery and wipe data/factory reset (its gonna wipe your internal sd, so be aware...) that'll get you outta the bootloop.


It won't wipe your sd, internal or external


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

piiman said:


> It won't wipe your sd, internal or external


Stock recovery wipes internal SD when you do a factory reset. Just did it yesterday.

Don't believe me? Try it.

Tapped from the unicorned N7


----------



## TenderloinShadow (Nov 4, 2011)

Goose is right. Thankfully CWM doesn't do that. Its weird how stock does though.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

TenderloinShadow said:


> Goose is right. Thankfully CWM doesn't do that. Its weird how stock does though.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


internal sd (sd0) is technically housed in /data/media, all the other locations (/storage/sdcard0, /sdcard, etc) are technically symlinks to /data/media. Thus, when you wipe data, you wipe internalSD. CWM and TWRP have safeguards put in place to avoid that, some will even show this specifically (in TWRP, if you choose to Factory Reset, it will say "Wiping data without wiping /data/media" or something similar to that.)

Just FYI, that's why. Stock recovery does that as from a perspective of a tech representative if we are factory resetting it is much easier to just wipe everything to make sure something corrupted on the SD isn't causing issues. (Just tell the customer to backup important info off the SD first) but its a right pain if you aren't aware and/or want to use stock recovery to do a factory reset as what most of us rooters think of it (wiping user data)


----------

